# EA to increase PC game prices



## funskar (Jun 27, 2013)

EA to increase PC game prices in India

We tweeted a rumour yesterday about a possible price hike in EA's PC games in India. We’ve now received word from the publisher confirming the same.

We had heard from a source around E3 that EA might be looking to re-price PC games in India closer to the prices it charges in the rest of the world. The price points mentioned to us were Rs 2,499 and Rs 3,299.

A price reconsideration seems even more likely considering that we’re three months away from the release of FIFA 14, and retailers like Game4u are still to begin preorders; not knowing the price or release date didn’t stop it from taking PS4 preorders though.

We got in touch with Chris Gatherer, EA’s regional director for EMEA markets, who confirmed to us, “We will be launching our pre-orders on Origin soon and I can confirm the pricing will be comparative to global market pricing.”Source


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

#TypicalEA
with their monopoly tactics..
They should learn something from small time developers like CD Projekt Red


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2013)

Not good, not good at all


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 28, 2013)

The title should be* EA to increase PC  game piracy*


----------



## funskar (Jun 28, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> The title should be* EA to increase PC  game piracy*





Was saving for battlefield 4 n new gpu ..
Now it seems I have to save hard for bf4 as the prices will be more than double


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

EA games prices are already high, and now what extent they will loot?

Wait, it will not end here, on day 1 XYZ dlc, pay 1.5K more to use the full contents. So basically we are buying a demo game at double price. lol. My last mistake I did, buying Simcity 2013.

I will rather support indie developers. Good bye EA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> EA games prices are already high, and now what extent they will loot?
> 
> Wait, it will not end here, on day 1 XYZ dlc, pay 1.5K more to use the full contents. So basically we are buying a demo game at double price. lol. My last mistake I did, buying Simcity 2013.
> 
> I will rather support indie developers. Good bye EA.



But there's nothing like BF4, no substitute for it. :<


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> But there's nothing like BF4, no substitute for it. :<



Hmm...while it wont be the same experience, I'm hoping this will mean more CSGO players


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2013)

Tell thanks to the Dollar rate


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Tell thanks to the Dollar rate



They pretty much had high prices on origin for everything (remember BF3 premium?) and slowly increased prices as the months passed.

It was almost certain that they would do a full inflation once next gen was imminent.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

time to find a higher paying job


----------



## ZTR (Jun 28, 2013)

Well this was bound to happen as PC games in India are dirt cheap compared to rest of the world 
But I seriously hope that they don't increase PC game price above 2k...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> time to find a higher paying job



That ain't gonna happen soon, let alone finding a job.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That ain't gonna happen soon.


dude !! im currently unemployed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> dude !! im currently unemployed



Not to be rude, but the truth is, you'll be for some more time. Even if you get one, you'll forget what EA is.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 28, 2013)

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQc063AeoT7xTq7VvjCAwrjTgZdsxY8XpEYiELzeKvUomEQHHbEOw


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 28, 2013)

Limitless said:


> *t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQc063AeoT7xTq7VvjCAwrjTgZdsxY8XpEYiELzeKvUomEQHHbEOw



Exactly. 
We Will Pirate Thier Games Till They Reduce Prices!


----------



## Limitless (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Exactly.
> We Will Pirate Thier Games Till They Reduce Prices!



Just hope NSA ain't gotten hold of our arses.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

NSA has no authority here, unless you mean the Indian govt's advisor (who wont waste time on some pirates).


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

Torrents & RAzor1991 will be the savers..


----------



## funskar (Jul 11, 2013)

Bf4 price 3499 Inr


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

lol @ EA. It's even higher than my house rent.  (Rent is 2.2k)


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol @ EA. It's even higher than my house rent.  (Rent is 2.2k)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ When i was in Chennai, i paid 3.5k rent for 1BHK at MKB Nagar. Still this game price equals my rent.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ When i was in Chennai, i paid 3.5k rent for 1BHK at MKB Nagar. Still this game price equals my rent.



Pretty sure you would choose to pay rent than buy a game


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ I will. But now i am in Bangalore and this game costs 50% of my rent.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol @ EA. It's even higher than my house rent.  (Rent is 2.2k)



lol, they should know these things. 
my rent is just 1k more
I'm not mad to buy a PC game as expensive as this. PC=piracy!=free stuff or gtfo


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 12, 2013)

Indian PC Gamers Use Twitter to Protest EA Price Hike

^^TomsHardware has featured this on their site. Hopefully with the press this issue is getting, EA might budge but knowing EA (Especially Arrogant) it seems unlikely.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Well for now nothing will happen. EA will wait to see the outcome of their decision. If they get overall loss out of this decision then only they are gonna change it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> But there's nothing like BF4, no substitute for it. :<



I will never pay to buy this game even its a bit cheaper here at Indo, BF4 release will be mid this month at 2899 INR equiv, still exorbitant... Grumpy cat says "NO"...i can use dat money to help grab some real soft A$$ 

But OH GOD!! WHAT HAVE THEY MADE THIS TIME...DAT VISUAL :') i can die in peace now...


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 13, 2013)

I like all pc games


----------



## funskar (Jul 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well for now nothing will happen. EA will wait to see the outcome of their decision. If they get overall loss out of this decision then only they are gonna change it.



Lets pray they get overall loss out of this decision


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

funskar said:


> Lets pray they get overall loss out of this decision



Well they are getting a lot of flame from all over the world for sure.


----------



## funskar (Jul 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well they are getting a lot of flame from all over the world for sure.



Yeah ..
The upcoming winter vacation will become spoiled if Ea didn't lower the prices re


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

funskar said:


> Yeah ..
> The upcoming winter vacation will become spoiled if Ea didn't lower the prices re



There are always other ways to play the game if prices are too high.


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> There are always other ways to play the game if prices are too high.



Pie Ray See


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 16, 2013)

funskar said:


> Pie Ray See



Ahem Ahem..


----------

